# The Most Annoying Songs You've Heard.



## Project H311H0UND (May 7, 2012)

(Dont post any really long songs on here. Try to keep the songs short so the thread doesn't get closed.)
I searched to see if this thread had already been made and couldn't find one.

This thread is for the must annoying songs in the world. They can be annoying because they make no sense, get stuck in your head for hours, or they repeat the same crap over and over agian. If the song is annoying, post it here.

I'm gonna start things off with one of the must annoying youtube songs ever. Once you hear it. It gets stuck in your head and will never leave.
[yt]okqEVeNqBhc[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (May 7, 2012)

This, because it is stupidly catchy, with not being real words.
[video=youtube;l12Csc_lW0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l12Csc_lW0Q[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (May 7, 2012)

Obligatory

[yt]XkHm8uUuT0o[/yt]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 7, 2012)

*hums 'Bird is the word' by The Trashmen*


----------



## Kaamos (May 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;kaSYvvfzYaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaSYvvfzYaE[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 7, 2012)

I'm sorry if any of you are Rammstein fans but, this song is annoying.

[yt]SKHKorWmk9Q[/yt]


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 7, 2012)

"God lift us up where we belong"
I hate it so much I'm not even going to look it up here to link it.


----------



## Ikrit (May 7, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Obligatory
> 
> [yt]XkHm8uUuT0o[/yt]



why

why did you have to remind me of that...that _thing_


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 7, 2012)

-Everything by Nelly; fucking annoying 2-note chanting.
-Any song containing the vocalization 'ayoo'.
-"Umbrella" by Rihanna. 
-"If Nobody Believed in You" by Joe Nichols. Fuck this redneck so hard.
-"Grenade" by Bruno Mars.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;T6j4f8cHBIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6j4f8cHBIM&amp;ob=av3n[/video]

F*** NICKI MANAJ


----------



## Kaamos (May 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;N8F5YSA1Oz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8F5YSA1Oz0[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 7, 2012)

FRYEEDAY. FRYEEDAY. GOTTA GET DOWN ON FRYEEDAY.

Also, any song where someone has to constantly scream like a little bitch.
Fucking hate that shit.


And... apparently, looking on Youtube for examples, I've found a combination of BOTH of the above.

[yt]gL9-hQdfl4g[/yt]

Someone give me a ticket off this planet, please.


----------



## Aldino (May 7, 2012)

Internet I am dissapointed in you. How was this not the first post?
[video=youtube;yNEBwPFZ2dU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNEBwPFZ2dU[/video]


----------



## Jari (May 7, 2012)

OMG Rebecca black's friday. Seriously, who invited her to sing? EVER. And Justin Beiber. At least he knows his crimes against humanity...


----------



## Randolph (May 7, 2012)

EVRITHING POP XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD




Jari said:


> OMG Rebecca black's friday. Seriously, who invited her to sing? EVER. And Justin Beiber. At least he knows his crimes against humanity...



omfg i knooooow

thums up if u agre that justin BEAVR is runing the music industry somehow

watever happened to le good music like queen adn metalica? D:


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 7, 2012)

This song has annoying in the name...

[video=youtube;gMTeytJeSp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMTeytJeSp8[/video]


----------



## Randolph (May 7, 2012)

I know a few gems I found on /mu/ that I'll be posting.

Starting with my personal favorite...

[video=youtube;OcMQfb3y2AY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcMQfb3y2AY[/video]


----------



## Larry (May 7, 2012)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> [video=youtube;T6j4f8cHBIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6j4f8cHBIM&amp;ob=av3n[/video]
> 
> F*** NICKI MANAJ




That song is awesome. 

What are you talking about


----------



## Randolph (May 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;trhh6EOLSkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trhh6EOLSkc[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (May 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;zL8G5pBZ5CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL8G5pBZ5CI&amp;ob=av2e[/video]



Randolph said:


> I know a few gems I found on /mu/ that I'll be posting.
> 
> Starting with my personal favorite...
> 
> abbadabbabon video



lol that one is awesome in a bad way


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 8, 2012)

[yt]ykwqXuMPsoc[/yt]


----------



## Isen (May 8, 2012)

"Loveshack" by the B-52s. I just can't do it.


----------



## Sevipervert (May 8, 2012)

I don't even care if this was literally staged to be fake. I would stand up and support Friday by RB, until I was hung by the town, before I even try to support this song I'm posting.

[video=youtube;__HeE6NWmDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__HeE6NWmDE[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2012)

I knew that was going to be posted... XD


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 9, 2012)

I can't believe i'm posting this but, nobody else is so... Here you go.
[yt]QH2-TGUlwu4[/yt]


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> any song where someone has to constantly scream like a little bitch.
> Fucking hate that shit.



you saved me the effort (and my ears) of having to look for one of those songs.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 9, 2012)

You guys are _so mainstream._
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves, everybody's nerves, everybody's nerves, I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves and this is how it goes.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves, everybody's nerves, everybody's nerves, I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves and this is how it goes.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves, everybody's nerves, everybody's nerves, I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves and this is how it goes.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZpWfAiz1RC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpWfAiz1RC0[/video]


----------



## Sevipervert (May 9, 2012)

I have to give kids credit. They know how to make annoying music _really fucking annoying_.


----------



## Plantar (May 11, 2012)

Sevipervert said:


> I don't even care if this was literally staged to be fake. I would stand up and support Friday by RB, until I was hung by the town, before I even try to support this song I'm posting.
> 
> [video=youtube;__HeE6NWmDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__HeE6NWmDE[/video]


The chorus is atleast catchy enough that it tempted me to record a cover of it. This song makes me crack up at how bad it is.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;kVpv8-5XWOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

I heard this live once from backstage. Nearly made my ears bleed. x_x


----------



## PapayaShark (May 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;dFfncM0BiA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFfncM0BiA8[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 11, 2012)

Anything by Justin Bieber.


----------



## Twylyght (May 11, 2012)

Single Ladies by Beyonce.  I hate this song so much, I refuse to post the link just so I wouldn't have to hear or see the damn video again.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 11, 2012)

Well, this song is annoyingly catchy but at least it is good and the retro Scanimate effects are cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOY7lsBVpo


----------



## Dreaming (May 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;8UVNT4wvIGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY[/video]

/thread


----------



## Project H311H0UND (May 12, 2012)

When I first heard this song, I couldn't get it out of my head. Does anybody else remember this song?
[yt]68ugkg9RePc&ob=av2e[/yt]

It also doesn't help that the music video looks like crap.


----------



## Zaedrin (May 15, 2012)

The Dummy Bears Song - Rugrats soundtrack
Baby Got Back - Sir Mixalot
My Humps - Black Eyed Peas
Yellow Polka Dot Bikini - Josef Stalin
The Chicken Dance - Satan

Oyoyoy...X(


----------



## Cyril (May 16, 2012)

Everything on the radio today
All dubstep
Even more dubstep
Anything that got overplayed on the radio in the 90's and wasn't good
Still dubstep
Rap too, all of it


----------



## Randolph (May 20, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Everything on the radio today
> All dubstep
> Even more dubstep
> Anything that got overplayed on the radio in the 90's and wasn't good
> ...


I'm curious as to what you listen to.

I mean, that was right up there with "I listen to everything except country and rap".


----------



## Kaamos (May 20, 2012)

that one song from the kingdom hearts commercial


----------



## KigRatel (May 21, 2012)

The Mission Impossible theme. Yep, I said it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 21, 2012)

I forgot all of Weebl's shit.


----------



## Sergalmedic (May 21, 2012)

Taking a one-way trip into your head since 1988.
[video=youtube;JZFUBRmYyK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZFUBRmYyK4[/video]


----------



## Cyril (May 24, 2012)

Randolph said:


> I'm curious as to what you listen to.
> 
> I mean, that was right up there with "I listen to everything except country and rap".


prog rock/metal
post-rock
some other metal stuff sometimes


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZZ5LpwO-An4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4[/video]


----------



## Sly-Wolf (May 24, 2012)

Any modern rap song in which:

It doesn't rhyme
It uses made-up words
It uses autotone
Uses a remix of a famous song/tune as part of the rap


----------



## Bando (May 24, 2012)

Thank you based god.
[video=youtube;8m5CIcbytfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m5CIcbytfM[/video]


----------



## Randolph (May 25, 2012)

Cyril said:


> prog rock/metal
> post-rock
> some other metal stuff sometimes


Ah, yes. The classic br00talfriend who always, given the chance, tries to squeeze in his hatred for "repetitive bleeps and bloops techno garbage", ignoring how varied electronic music actually is and resorting to naming the vocal majority.

You know, many can say the exact same about metal/rock.
Not that I agree.


----------



## shteev (May 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;EmZvOhHF85I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmZvOhHF85I[/video]



Dreaming said:


> -vidsnip-
> 
> /thread



Pandora played that after playing my favorite electro and drum n' bass.

I almost vomited.


----------



## Pine (May 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;ymKLymvwD2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymKLymvwD2U[/video]

C'mon Will Smith, get your shit together.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 26, 2012)

Anything on the radio. There isn't much that are catchy.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 26, 2012)

"Never gonna give you up" by Rick Astley. Even BEFORE everyone and hteir mom started posting the damn thing, it was annoying as *HELL*.


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;sseEfZIq-qA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sseEfZIq-qA[/video]


----------



## natari the husky (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;5iDPw_qjhtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iDPw_qjhtM&amp;ob=av2e[/video]
I have no idea why but this song annoys me so much.

Oh and also this song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJO3ROT-A4E&amp;ob=av2e


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 30, 2012)

Sometimes this "variety" station is on at work....and I'm not a fan of "light rock" or whatever you wanna call it:

"They paved paradise to put up a parking lot...mmmmm bop bop bop"
"A heart attack ack ack ack ack ack, you aughta know by now"
" BENNY! BENNY! BENNY! BENNY!BENNY!BENNY AND THE JETS! wooooo "

There's a lot of modern stuff that's really annoying too (obviously)

"Whooooa-oa-oa, that's what makes you beau-ti-ful"
"OOOH I heard you like a wild one" <----(Plays every friggin' 30 minutes)
I'd think of more but I haven't listened to the pop/hip-hop station in a few days.


----------



## DW_ (May 30, 2012)

Literally anything by Johnny Reid. His voice is sandpaper to my ears.


----------



## Bojog (May 30, 2012)

*sniff sniff (snort)*
The number of people who mentioned Rebecca Black's "Friday" being horrible has restored my faith in humanity... and furries.
*sniffle snort (loud noseblow)*


----------



## Bread (May 30, 2012)

Any of this modern crappy EDM and dubstep that just completely ruins the general outlook on the genre.


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 1, 2012)

The most indie song in the world and the moment I lost all faith in the Flaming Lips.  She's just so goddamn cute, isn't she?  To believe these guys made The Soft Bulletin... 

[video=youtube;92TNIIbaBOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92TNIIbaBOo[/video]


----------



## Rictus Goat (Jun 1, 2012)

Nothing in the world makes me wanna strangle people more than... anything with Nikki Minaj. >|


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 1, 2012)

Anything by Renard.  Anything happy hardcore related.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jun 8, 2012)

I _know_ there are songs that probably annoy me even more, but the one that comes to mind the quickest is "No Rain" by Blind Melon. Oh, wait, I just thought of one even worse-- "What's Up?" by 4 Non Blondes.

Yeah... the '90s mostly suuuuuucked.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 8, 2012)

Bojog said:


> *sniff sniff (snort)*
> The number of people who mentioned Rebecca Black's "Friday" being horrible has restored my faith in humanity... and furries.
> *sniffle snort (loud noseblow)*


Oh you have GOT to be fucking shitting me.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiAxiGZKpGQ

all my hate


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 9, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> [video=youtube;ZpWfAiz1RC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpWfAiz1RC0[/video]



The most obnoxious thing about that guy is not his girly singing voice but the fact he looks WAY too young for a comb-over/male up-do abomination. But I think most pop music is really bad.


----------



## Lejonet731 (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/ylSeoUUR3Es

(Lil Mamma - Lipgloss)

...That or ANYTHING DUBSTEP.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;pBI3lc18k8Q]http://youtu.be/pBI3lc18k8Q[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 13, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> (Dont post any really long songs on here. Try to keep the songs short so the thread doesn't get closed.)
> I searched to see if this thread had already been made and couldn't find one.
> 
> This thread is for the must annoying songs in the world. They can be annoying because they make no sense, get stuck in your head for hours, or they repeat the same crap over and over agian. If the song is annoying, post it here.
> ...





Digitalpotato said:


> "Never gonna give you up" by Rick Astley.  Even BEFORE everyone and hteir mom started posting the damn thing, it  was annoying as *HELL*.




Because I whole-heartedly disagree with you both, I present to you the following versions:

Cake Mix

Ben Liebrand Extended Mix

Escape From Newton Mix

Escape To New York Mix

Instrumental

Instrumental (long version)

Wish there were as many versions of _Eiffel65_'s Blue (Da Ba Dee) and _Loverboy_'s Working For The Weekend so I could do the same to *JDogTheHellhound* and *Kaamos*, respectively.  >


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;sC0cvwnG0Ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC0cvwnG0Ik[/video]

I win. GG. It's over. Can't be topped. Close the thread now. :V


----------



## EightySix (Jun 13, 2012)

... Anything by the White Stripes. Does that qualify? ... Though... The Seven Nation re-mix done by the Glitch Mob recently was enough to make me tear myself in two about them...


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jun 13, 2012)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4EVj76htYs" target="_blank">[video=youtube;p4EVj76htYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4EVj76htYs[/video] I WIN.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 14, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> [video=youtube;sC0cvwnG0Ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC0cvwnG0Ik[/video]
> 
> I win. GG. It's over. Can't be topped. Close the thread now. :V



Holy Shit... This sounds like the soundtrack to a bad LSD trip.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;SG8cGGyuwR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG8cGGyuwR4[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 14, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> Holy Shit... This sounds like the soundtrack to a bad LSD trip.



You know? There is in fact a game for the PSX called...LSD. I swear I'm not bullshitting you.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 14, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> You know? There is in fact a game for the PSX called...LSD. I swear I'm not bullshitting you.


OMFG HOW OBSCENE WTF


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 14, 2012)

The sheer and utter horror. I know. >_>


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> I'm gonna start things off with one of the must annoying youtube songs ever. Once you hear it. It gets stuck in your head and will never leave.
> [yt]okqEVeNqBhc[/yt]



I raise you this:
[yt]Ssh71hePR8Q[/yt]


----------



## Randolph (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;3APUjUXnW0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3APUjUXnW0g[/video]

It's an awesome album, but I just can't fucking stand this track.

It's what I imagine insanity is like. Oh god, why did I play this before bed?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 14, 2012)

The youtube theme song.

You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 15, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> I raise you this:





Sarukai said:


> [yt]Ssh71hePR8Q[/yt]




WTF?! I wouldn't call that annoying... I would call that creepy. I now have the fuel for my nightmares for the next couple of weeks.

Anyway. Here is another annoying song.
[yt]LH5ay10RTGY[/yt]


----------



## sebase5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Where I live, there's something named "reggaeton" (It's no related to reggae) 
It's commercial Music, Stupid as hell, and everybody listens to it!
I suffer when i hear it... D:
(Don't search on youtube, unless you want to burn your ears)


----------



## Arekkusu (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2wMsnE2cvI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Big ups to scatman John.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

Skrillex. Anything by him


----------



## Mazooky (Jul 26, 2012)

Will someone get this bitch off the radio already? She's starting to sound worse than One Direction.
[video=youtube;fWNaR-rxAic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWNaR-rxAic[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 3, 2012)

This thing I don't know who spawned it but I wish they would of aborted it, to much hate I'm sry. Sometimes I can be a music nazi :/

[video=youtube_share;kffacxfA7G4]http://youtu.be/kffacxfA7G4[/video]


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 3, 2012)

Happy Tree Friends intro... soo much annoying...
[video=youtube;MnPkjgr2aCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnPkjgr2aCo[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 3, 2012)

Traven V said:


> This thing I don't know who spawned it but I wish they would of aborted it, to much hate I'm sry. Sometimes I can be a music nazi :/
> 
> [video=youtube_share;kffacxfA7G4]http://youtu.be/kffacxfA7G4[/video]



There is no such thing as to much hate when it comes to Justin Bieber. More like not enough hate.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 4, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> There is no such thing as to much hate when it comes to Justin Bieber. More like not enough hate.


XD to be honest I agree but I'll get shunned, shun, shun the nonbeliever, shun!


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 5, 2012)

My list of songs you're likely to hear during a boat trip to the depths of Tartarus.

- The Chicken Dance (Hearing that makes it feel like my nerve endings are on fire.)
- Anything by Brittney Spears (I'm glad that trailer-trash tabloid whore is out of the spotlight.)
- ANYTHING by Justin Bieber (Brought to you by the Teen Choice Awards winner for most punchable face.)
- Baby Got Back by Sir Mix-a-Lot (Ironic, considering my severe Lipophilia, but the song just makes me want to cave my head in.)
- My Humps by Black Eyed Peas. (It's worse enough when the drooling, fuck-faced cunts in high school would sing along to this brain-rotting Banshee's wail in a voice comparable to a drawling, pedophilic lobotomite.)
- The Macarena (I'm glad some things just died, huh? The dance that goes along with it is American Sign Language for "I am passing a kidney stone the size of Kukri.")
- Peanut Butter Jelly Time (The theme song to bitching eleven-year-old twatbags who just discovered Ebaumsworld.com.)


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 8, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> You guys are _so mainstream._
> I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves, everybody's nerves, everybody's nerves, I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves and this is how it goes.
> I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves, everybody's nerves, everybody's nerves, I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves and this is how it goes.
> I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves, everybody's nerves, everybody's nerves, I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves and this is how it goes.



Skip to 2:39...

[video=youtube;Nmw_IkBwtf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmw_IkBwtf0[/video]


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;9Jw3R8la4SI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jw3R8la4SI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
That annoying enough?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2012)

Everything by Nicki Minaj. She is the stupid ho she sings of.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 28, 2012)

Brostep before Skrillex was cool.
[video=youtube;62N_RRb2xw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62N_RRb2xw8[/video]
Well...this is actually coherent at least. :I


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 3, 2012)

Makes me turn off the radio
[video=youtube;wL4GWocuX5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL4GWocuX5I[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2012)

Traven V said:


> This thing I don't know who spawned it but I wish they would of aborted it, to much hate I'm sry. Sometimes I can be a music nazi :/
> 
> [video=youtube_share;kffacxfA7G4]http://youtu.be/kffacxfA7G4[/video]



THUMBS UP IF UR PART OF DA 0.000000002% OF TEENS WHO LISTEN TO REAL MUSIC LIEK QUEEN AND THE BEATLE INSTEAD OF POP AND RAP LIKE EVERYWOB ELSE XD

TEH CAKE IS A LIE!!!! XDXDXDXD


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 7, 2012)

Friday by Rebecca Black. I swear, I am absolutely sick of hearing that horrendous "song".


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> Friday by Rebecca Black. I swear, I am absolutely sick of hearing that horrendous "song".



Then stop listening to it. That worked with me.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW6uwch9aXs The vocals are horrid and the synth is simply obnoxious. Actually most songs featuring Pitbull are irritating


----------

